
Too many people want to travel - hhs
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/06/crowds-tourists-are-ruining-popular-destinations/590767/
======
eaenki
tl;dr people traveling increased from 70M to 1.4B people in 60 years.
Everything pure and interesting will be destroyed or has been destroyed. Sad.
(my) One solution: ban budget airlines. An economy ticket should cost $5000
USD, not $50. This should be a top topic at the UN congress

